# Question about taking cichlids on a 2000 mile roadtrip.



## hibernia78 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, my wife and I are moving from MO to OR in a week, we want to know how to best transport our 2 cichlids on this journey. We will have a UHAUL truck. Thanks


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I would fast the fish for a few days before, put them each in a 5 gallon bucket with lids(depending on size of course), get a power inverter that you can run an airpump with air stone to each bucket. Try to minimize temperature fluctutations. 2000 miles is a long journey and you might need to do a water change in between. Also *** heard you shouldnt use tank water for transporting the fish. there is a good write up on shipping fish in the library and I would imagine you would need to follow similar guidelines. Good luck!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The above post said all I really would have. I agree do not ever use tank water when moving fish. Always use fresh. If you have an dechlorinator that also detoxifies ammonia and nitrites, you might want to be a little heavy handed and increase the dosage for the trip.

Keep it dark as possible too with a lid of some kind. They tend to stay more calm in the dark.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i agree with not feeding them, but, even with a 12v. pump to assist with airation, i would still give them 100% water changes daily. so i'd bring another bucket.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The only issue that I could see you running into with doing 100% water changes daily is that the water parameters will likely vary greatly each day. You'd be better off doing partial water changes daily, maybe 30-50%.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Laurel said:


> The only issue that I could see you running into with doing 100% water changes daily is that the water parameters will likely vary greatly each day. You'd be better off doing partial water changes daily, maybe 30-50%.


 i suppose it all depends on which suspected variances make top priority. assuming all water is fit for human consumption, and a spare bucket allows for pretreatment of chloramines, my biggest concerns would refocus on toxin accumulation. even fasted fish continue to excrete wastes. and oxygen depletion causes ph to crash. IMO.  
another option, is to have a friend/relative ship them to your new address via airline, a few days after your move in. that way you can be assured they travel in less than 24 hrs. HTH.


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

Because of the high probability of water quality not being near what is originally used I wouldn't do any water changes during the trip. Just dose with Prime to eliminate any toxins the fish have caused in the bucket. As long as you use a battery powered air pump oxygen depletion won't be an issue.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

When I move, I plan to just have my fish shipped, it seems a lot less stressful for both me and the fish.

So long as they're in buckets with some filter media, they should be fine for a week with minimal water changes.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

TheExoticFish.com said:


> Because of the high probability of water quality not being near what is originally used I wouldn't do any water changes during the trip.


 i had no idea, that water quality decreased so much, as you get nearer to Oregon from Missouri.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear your moving to Oregon! I was originally from Springfield, MO and I love it there. I assume you aren't sad to move, but I was sad to move away!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Alternatively, you could put them in a couple of Kordon breather bags, with some Amquel, and not worry about them. They can easily go more than 3 days, and since the bag allows CO2 to pass out of it, you don't get the resulting pH drop caused by CO2 buildup. With no air in the bags, it will probably be a smoother ride for the fish also.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

A cooler would help keep the temperature for a while


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

lloyd said:


> TheExoticFish.com said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the high probability of water quality not being near what is originally used I wouldn't do any water changes during the trip.
> ...


Water quality, meaning pH, nitrates, and nitrite reading, possibly ammonia too.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

TheExoticFish.com said:


> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > TheExoticFish.com said:
> ...


a difference in nitrate should have minimal effects (short of it jumping from 0 ro 40 etc) ammonia and nitrite would have to be similar, as there should be regulations on them, as they have an effect on humans. plus, a good dechlorinater (eg prime) should render them non-toxic.

however, the water quality can vary dramatically depending on where they get the water from. reservoir water is likely to be softer, whereas aquifers can be quite hard. this will effect the pH and massive swings in TDS will cause the fish to have to expend a huge amount of energy to maintain its osmotic balance, which leaves the fish stressed and more prone to disease.

as for how to move it. 2000miles sounds like its several days travel... as such, I would prefer to get there, and have a tank ready setup, and then have the fish flown over, however that is the most expensive method.

another thought, consider making a "mobile" tank. get a large rubbermaid (with a tight fitting lid) fill with water, I dont know if a heater will be required, but personally I probably would add it, and your filtration (external filters aren't going to work like that however) I would power these of an inverter that can be plugged into a 12v cigarette lighter thing (words are escaping me tonight)

obviously, if it is several days travel, your gonna be stopping off somewhere, so you'd have to bring the box inside, or take power out to it, or you'll end up with a flat battery.

also worth noting, the water there will have a different chemical make up, so slowly acclimatise them to it, by adding a slow trickle allowing the original water to be replaced by the new water over several hours.


----------

